# Flower Shrimp



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi there.

I've got a Flower/Bamboo/Singapore Wood Shrimp that I've had for about 3 months now. When I got her my tank was 6-9 months old.

I am cycling a 20g and will be moving all the critters from the old tank to this one as soon as it's finished cycling. Is this going to kill my Flower Shrimp? I give her supplemental feedings of Phytoplankton every other day or so that I got from my LFS to make sure she has enough food. Once a week or so, I also crush up veggie flakes and put that into the current. In the new tank I have a castle with a tall tower sitting right under the filter output, so she'll have excellent water flow.... but in a new tank there won't be much food will there?

Will being in a brand new tank starve her or will she be ok with the supplemental feedings? (My husband and I want to take the 10g tank down as soon as possible so we don't want to leave her in it for 6 months). Also, all of the live plants will move to the new tank when it cycles, so she will have some decor and 1 fake plant. (She filters on the decor and the fake plant, not the real ones), but the tank will be a lot emptier.

I figured in an established tank, there isn't much stuff floating in the water because the Ammonia and Nitrites are 0 and Nitrates are below 20ppm..... so in a brand new tank the params' would be the same. I could start dosing the new tank with Phytoplankton a few days before the cycle is finished to maybe build some up in the water.... but I'll be doing a water change before moving everyone, so that may not help.


----------

